# Pelpro TSC90 - to good to be true?



## natesdad (Oct 19, 2017)

First time poster, been lurking for a few days trying to decide on a 1st pellet stove to heat my finished basement. Is the Pelpro TSC90 the real deal?  It seems comparable with a lot of the "Cadillac" stoves like Harmans, Enviro, Quadra etc..without the hefty price tag of a cast iron stove.  I was trying to stay away from a big-box store stove but I wasn't planning on spending 3-4k either. Hoping for something in between. 

http://www.pelprostoves.com/Products/TSC90-Pellet-Stove.aspx

If anyone has feedback, would love to hear your thoughts.   Thanks much!


----------



## adamcolvin99 (Oct 20, 2017)

I've not used it yet, but I'm installing one I bought a couple of weeks ago myself. Hopefully it works well for both of us 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 21, 2017)

Hello
To answer your question, I would like to see a picture of the auger motor in the back of the stove.
The manual does not show it.
http://downloads.hearthnhome.com/in...ET_FS_PPC90_TSC90_INSTALL_OWNERS_7093_600.pdf
The new Pelpro Pellet Stoves do not have the old reliable 2 RPM gear box motor with very long lasting high temperatur top and bottom auger bearings. When HHT bought Danson’s Pelpro, the redesigned the old top auger system using their patented spring auger and small round auger motor that their Quadrafires use. The Quadrafire auger design works extremely well and very rarely jams with the small round auger motor mounted on top of the spring auger pulling the pellets up so they will drop down the auger chute into the fire .
Now the new Pelpro have the small auger motor on the bottom of the spring auger pushing the pellets up the auger chute. This radically new design is not proven with years and years of Stove use.
Why was the auger motor on top of the spring auger in the original design? This is the question that needs to be answered?
This question just maybe the answer
Also Pelpro shave always used a very high 265 cfm Convection Blower compared to 135-150 cfm that other brands use. So the air coming from the stove may not seem as hot, it does push out a lot of heated air faster, which can be a good thing,
Can you post a pic of the stove and auger motor?


----------



## natesdad (Oct 22, 2017)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> To answer your question, I would like to see a picture of the auger motor in the back of the stove.
> The manual does not show it.
> http://downloads.hearthnhome.com/in...ET_FS_PPC90_TSC90_INSTALL_OWNERS_7093_600.pdf
> ...



Hey Don..thanks for the reply.  Have a look here at the service parts manual - http://downloads.hearthnhome.com/serviceParts/PPC90_TSC90.pdf 
.at the bottom of page 3 it shows the feeder assembly (auger?)  

Part #'s SRV7000-670 (motor),  SRV7077-014 (Assembly kit) - not sure how these look compare to other auger's but perhaps can answer your question.


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 22, 2017)

natesdad said:


> Hey Don..thanks for the reply.  Have a look here at the service parts manual - http://downloads.hearthnhome.com/serviceParts/PPC90_TSC90.pdf
> .at the bottom of page 3 it shows the feeder assembly (auger?)
> 
> Part #'s SRV7000-670 (motor),  SRV7077-014 (Assembly kit) - not sure how these look compare to other auger's but perhaps can answer your question.


Yes that shows the auger motor at the bottom of the auger like other new Pelpro. Also the motor and auger replacemt is sold as a kit! You have to buy both! Not a good sign!


----------



## Jonkman (Oct 22, 2017)

These look like nice stoves, but can someone tell me the difference between this one and the PPC90? On Pelpros site they look exactly the same and even the description is the same, unless I’m missing something.... 

PPC90

http://www.pelprostoves.com/Products/PPC90-Pellet-Stove.aspx

TSC90

http://www.pelprostoves.com/Products/TSC90-Pellet-Stove.aspx


----------



## johneh (Oct 22, 2017)

There is no difference . Both built by the same manufacturer
 PelPro is part of Hearth and Home Technologies® (HHT), headquartered in Lakeville, MN.


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 22, 2017)

The video shows the exhaust blower where the motor is bolted to the exhaust housing so the venting and housing must be removed to clean the blower!! I hate that , so I installed a housing with the 6 bolt quick change blower for easy motor cleaning and replacement
Pic 1 - OEM blower bolted to exhaust housing shown in your Pelpro Video link above
Pic 2 - My Blower with 6 bolt quick change housing.
I also cleaned the housing and painted it with high temp flat aluminum and a coat of high temp clear!

Does
TSC = Tractor Supply Company
And
PP = PelPro or Pellet Pro
???


----------



## Jonkman (Nov 27, 2017)

Just found this on Tractor Supply Company's web site for those interested...

"We bought this stove a couple of months ago and, as reviewer "Khmontana " here mentioned, had problems with the stove tripping the fuel feed alarm. PelPro customer service was helpful but ultimately couldn't really suggest anything other than adjusting the trim.

After doing some searching online, I learned that the exhaust fan blows cool air across the outside of the exhaust temperature sensor and this causes the stove to cool prematurely when it reaches temp and triggers the alarm. This is easily fixed by insulating the outside of the sensor, either with a piece of gasket rope or a strip of fiberglass insulation.

Other than that, it's a great stove. I live in a house built in 1890 and this past Friday, with the temperature not breaking 20 degrees, it kept my house at a constant 72.

Here's a picture of what corrects the issue... this fan is located behind the left rear panel and is easily accessible by taking the back panel off."


----------



## adamcolvin99 (Nov 27, 2017)

Jonkman said:


> Just found this on Tractor Supply Company's web site for those interested...
> 
> "We bought this stove a couple of months ago and, as reviewer "Khmontana " here mentioned, had problems with the stove tripping the fuel feed alarm. PelPro customer service was helpful but ultimately couldn't really suggest anything other than adjusting the trim.
> 
> ...


Great information, thanks! I've owned my Pelpro PP60 for a couple of months now and haven't made any adjustments from the factory. Love the heat it puts out! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

